# S-Trax #3 remote turnout problem



## siberianmo (Nov 2, 2010)

This may be one of those questions where the answer may already be evident. However . . .

I am experiencing something new with one of my S-Trax #3 RH remote turnouts and wonder if anyone in the Ether may be of assistance?

When remotely thrown to the right, the point does not fully engage the stock rail unless I manually assist. I have checked and re-checked for obstructions, binding, etc. but everything appears fine. 

I have used a new controller, with the same results.

The problem only rears its ugly head when in the direction from mainline to curve (sorry if that is not the accepted terminology, but best I can come up with). When in the mainline position, the points are as they should be.

Since all of my turnouts are fixed to my layout, I am hopeful there is a remedy other than removing it. 

Thanx in advance.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*S-Trax #3*

Is it possible you have developed a low voltage issue at that location?? Check voltage when you engage?? This is starting simple.


----------



## siberianmo (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanx for the thought . . . Was one of the things checked early on; no issue there. Appreciate starting simple; always the best place to begin!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

What about the movable point on the frog that provides the closed frog feature? Is it tight against the rail when the turnout is set to the diverging route? If not, something is binding. If so then something is out of adjustment or bent in the linkage under the turnout that is keeping the points from aligning correctly.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

siberianmo said:


> This may be one of those questions where the answer may already be evident. However . . .
> 
> I am experiencing something new with one of my S-Trax #3 RH remote turnouts and wonder if anyone in the Ether may be of assistance?
> 
> ...


siberianmo: Yes have had that problem before. It is a bind problem inside. You will have to take it apart(Yes all those small screws) Be careful as there is tiny springs/brackets that could pop out. Carefully rework the linkage so it will not bind. Have notices a lot of continuity problems:smilie_daumenneg: with these switches also>especially by the frogs. Good luck. Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Since Larry broke the ice I will add my experience. I have had to repair all but one of my turnouts to fix the failed continuity issue. The turnouts are quite easy to take apart except when permanently installed in a layout. Over time the spring brass contact fingers on the small slide switch relax and lose contact with the "U" shaped contact. They are a nuisance to fix. Since I was using Legacy I just wired around some of them.
I have not experienced the misaligned point problem. Technically these are not #3 turnouts because the diverging track is curved beyond the frog rather than straight. I assume what is meant is the frog angle matches that of a #3 turnout.


----------



## siberianmo (Nov 2, 2010)

I have taken the turnout from the layout - removed the cover and discovered there was a bind. Could not identify the source though. With fingers that do not want to "work" and eyesight not the best, I will go for the easy way out - buy another. 

For AmFlyer: Thanx for the response. You are correct, "something" was indeed binding.

For llskis: You wee correct about the bind - unfortunately (see above) could not be identified. Appreciate the response.

Consider this topic a done deal.


----------

